# Brittany Ferries



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Been a long time since I have been on here.

We both contracted Covid in early August, from where I work. Luckily Jan was not too bad but I was very poorly. Thank god we had both had both jabs or I dread to think what would have happened.
I still have little or no taste or smell.

But now we are on the mend, we have decided to do France and Spain from early January until early March, missing out on our usual Armacao de Pera on the Algarve.

We are going to sail Portsmouth to Caen as Brittany want £599 ONE WAY !! to Santander
So just wandering if anyone has a discount code for our sailing that we could use :grin2:

Thanks
Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BF don't like publicising the discounts Dave so will send by PM.
It's not mine but a close friend.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Have you thought of using DFDS Newhaven Dieppe its only 180km to Caen you will find it much cheaper than Brittany and if you are over 60 and make a phone booking you get 20% discount


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

bilbaoman said:


> Have you thought of using DFDS Newhaven Dieppe its only 180km to Caen you will find it much cheaper than Brittany and if you are over 60 and make a phone booking you get 20% discount


We sailed that route 3 years ago but were not impressed to be honest

Cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it all depends on your location and destination points. I always use the DFDS when on my own to save some cash but my wife much prefers the shorter car journey with BF.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BF are in financial trouble as they have now announced the closure from September of their Holiday France Direct gite booking offset…..

I wonder what will be next ?

The Club Voyage scheme, (of which we are members and have a code) is still operating, just, but as it is for “Frequent Travellers” it is fairly pointless at present.

I suspect that may be next, ours keeps getting extended foc, but as we have not paid the £90 pa since autumn 2019 and it will be valid until at least autumn 2021 we are not complaining…….

I believe, they have approached both Governments for financial assistance, but only one has offered support, just like the Chunnel…. Guess which…..


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I would use them from Bilbao but the prices they charge are ridiculous and being retired time is not a problem its much cheaper for me to travel up through France we treat it as an holiday and i dont blame the UK gov for not wanting to help a French company as there is plenty of capacity on other routes to France


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly the service from Cherbourg has been decimated since we moved here. From three competitive carriers to the now one and infrequent 'service'.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does anyone else have a code for Brittany Ferries? Ray had given me his but it isn't working for me.

TBH, I'm thinking I might be better to just return via Cherbourg-Dublin although that would mean a long schlepp up through France. But there's a 25% non-refundable deposit on Brittany now so I lose that if I cancel. And if THEY cancel then I have to travel through England as they don't have any reciprocal arrangements with the Cherbourg-Dublin ferry, and that means even more driving.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check pm’s

D


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks to both Ray and Dave - I've (re)discovered that BF has 2 separate clubs - one for France, one for Spain - and the reason the code isn't working is that it's from the wrong club!

Does anyone have a code for a Spanish ferry?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've used my female prerogative and changed my mind - I'm booked on the Cherbourg-Dublin ferry!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably best as it avoids BF AFAIK…….


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, it's Irish Ferries.


----------

